
The Regressive Design of the Playstation 5 - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2020/06/the-regressive-design-of-the-playstation-5/
======
trasz
I don't quite agree. Yes, Dieter Rams' principles are a great school of
design, one that I'd wish was much more popular than it is now (although there
are some great examples currently on the market - Ikea Eneby, for one), but
it's not the only one.

